# Enamel paint still wet



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

After 3 days I wanted to get my grandson involved in painting some trains so I bought a few colors of enamel at the hobby shop. We painted in a warm room and I know we got the paint a little too thick but 3 days I'm getting paint on my fingers when took the train apart?? Is this paint bad? The roof is fairly dry but the there is some wet paint where it leaked under the tape and into and on some of the windows. 

What can I use too clean this off without ruining the clear plastic windows. I know I should have disassembled it before painting but I wanted to keep things moving. I don't have a picture of the mess on the windows to show.

This is the train


----------



## ktcards (Sep 22, 2012)

Hutch said:


> After 3 days I wanted to get my grandson involved in painting some trains so I bought a few colors of enamel at the hobby shop. We painted in a warm room and I know we got the paint a little too thick but 3 days I'm getting paint on my fingers when took the train apart?? Is this paint bad? The roof is fairly dry but the there is some wet paint where it leaked under the tape and into and on some of the windows.
> 
> What can I use too clean this off without ruining the clear plastic windows. I know I should have disassembled it before painting but I wanted to keep things moving. I don't have a picture of the mess on the windows to show.
> 
> ...


I've been using Super Clean by Castrol. I takes a few days of soaking but it seems to be very gentle.

K


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

My favorite paint removal took is DOT 3 brake fluid. It takes time, but will not discolor or melt plastic. It also will not damage windows. Well at least so, far, it has not damaged or melted windows.

Question about the paint job. Did you spray paint cans or air brush?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Have you tried a hair dryer on low heat?

Windows I don't know.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

K and Fasha, I'd like to just clean the few areas that the paint bled onto if possible. so soaking wouldn't work. If that's my only option then so be it. I'll try one of those products.
Thanks

Fasha, This was painted with a spray can.

Ed, I left it in my drawer at work. If it isn't dry by Monday, I'm going to strip it and take my time and do it right. Whatever that may be.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

In the drawer at work, you should have put it in a sunny window. 

What kind of paint was it, brand?
Did you prime first? 
With a compatible primer paint, some primers are not compatible with other manufacturers paints.

The roof is nice and shiny, is that the same brand as the body paint?


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

big ed said:


> In the drawer at work, you should have put it in a sunny window.
> 
> What kind of paint was it, brand?
> Did you prime first?
> ...



What kind of paint was it, brand?
I'll check it later and let you know

Did you prime first? 
No

The roof is nice and shiny, is that the same brand as the body paint?
The model is unpainted in that photo but the paint job is very shiny black. I don't know if I like that.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I thought that was the finished picture! 

I thought you used the chrome paint for the top. 

Why didn't you post a picture of the finished job??:dunno:


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

It's quite a process to post a new picture while I'm at work and busy. I'll post one Monday morning before I get busy. I have to take the picture with my phone and either email, save it and upload it or save to Google drive and download it and then upload it. I wish there was an easier way. I wonder if I reply from my phone and upload directly from my gallery.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't really use the phone for pictures, I got it to talk on. 
My phone is nothing fancy, but I can take pictures but I don't.
I use a camera for pictures. 

I thought that was the finished picture. In the picture the top looks like chrome, I guess that is the flash?


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

The top is clear and is part of the windows and connects at the bottom. I figured out how to pop the whole thing out yesterday so I can paint the rest of the train without masking except where I need a different color mid section. I need some better tape also. That blue stuff is crap. Is that OK to say?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The blue stuff is made to come off easy.
Best to take it apart and do them separately, maybe you can get new windows?
I think it will be hard to get paint off of them without ruining them further.

Crap is OK to say, better then _hit. 

Heck it would have let me type _hit. 

That should be an XXXX moderation.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

big ed said:


> The blue stuff is made to come off easy.
> Best to take it apart and do them separately, maybe you can get new windows?
> I think it will be hard to get paint off of them without ruining them further.
> 
> ...


Maybe I'll jut paint the 2 windows black and call it a shade.:laugh:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hutch said:


> Maybe I'll jut paint the 2 windows black and call it a shade.:laugh:



I was going to mention that, I didn't know if all passenger cars came with shades or not.
If the drool is only part of the way make a half shade?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The drawer is not a good place. It should be out in the air so it can dry.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

I had an episode like this while I was stationed in Korea. I went out in the city and found some hobby shops. Of course I could get all the cool stuff that generally isn't offered in the states. I picked up a couple anime or whatever the cartoon looking people are called. Got back to my room and started modeling away. It came time for paint and it went on great. Got done and the next morning I checked it out and the paint was still wet. Fast forward 3 years after my tour I came across them in a box. Yep, paint was still sticky.

It wasn't until a couple years ago I was reading in the military models forum that enamel paint will not cure when painted on vinyl plastics. That's when the light went on! 

I'm not sure of the plastic the roof is made of, but the only thing I can think of is a non compatibility with the base and the paint.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Testors. I now have about 10 1/4 ounce bottles I bought for brushing some stuff with the kids. They had a lot of fun painting some house cars and farm animals this morning. I'm hoping to use these for airbrushing some serious work when the kids aren't around.



big ed said:


> In the drawer at work, you should have put it in a sunny window.
> 
> What kind of paint was it, brand?
> Did you prime first?
> ...


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Here are some pictures of the mess we made. Lesson learned. Even though I want to get my grand kids involved, I need to slow down and do what I no is right so they will learn the right way.

On a side note, now I'm all into painting and I still don't have my layout finished. I've been looking at airbrushing techniques and decaling. There's no end to the fun in this hobby. 

Oh yeah, it's dry now.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

What you could try on the drool is a little chemicals. But some might dull the clear plastic.

Take a little nail polish remover it has acetone in it. But take a Q-tip with a little on it and wipe it across one of the tabs to see what it does.
If it dulls the window at least you can get the paint off then paint a shade on.
Maybe something else would work also, but I would try it on a tab first.

Get new window inserts?


----------



## MISTER ANDERSON (Apr 21, 2013)

For taping off areas I only use Tamiya brand masking tape. It's specifically made for modeling.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks MISTER ANDERSON, it's now on my shopping list. This particular error wasn't a matter of crappy tape as I suggested earlier in the thread. I should have disassembled it before painting and I'm sure it would have been fine. I still hate blue tape and the tape you suggested, after reading up on it, seems like a must have.:smilie_daumenpos:



MISTER ANDERSON said:


> For taping off areas I only use Tamiya brand masking tape. It's specifically made for modeling.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

MISTER ANDERSON said:


> For taping off areas I only use Tamiya brand masking tape. It's specifically made for modeling.


I agree. It forms well into small areas, I use a Q-tip to help with this and the tape is very affordable. If you can find it locally, check eBay.


----------



## ktcards (Sep 22, 2012)

What ever happened to a tiny brush and a steady hand?

K


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

ktcards said:


> What ever happened to a tiny brush and a steady hand?
> 
> K


My airbrush is more forgiven with my old shaky hands . How u been sir?


----------



## ktcards (Sep 22, 2012)

I Am Fasha said:


> My airbrush is more forgiven with my old shaky hands . How u been sir?


I came from a long line of pin stripers and painting model cars from the 60's and 70's.

K


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

ktcards said:


> What ever happened to a tiny brush and a steady hand?
> 
> K


Never had a steady hand. My freehand pencil lines look like they came from a seizemograph.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Kt and Hutch, I could draw a straight line with a ruler!!! Just never been able to do. I like the airbrush, I dont have to look at the tip of it, I look where the paint is landing and can adjust my lines up and down. Like I said, very forgiven tool.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

So... I'm going to strip the paint and start from scratch using the brake fluid which seems like the most popular method. Now I need a container that fits my train without being too wide. Ideas? I was thinking of a peice of 4" pipe capped and cut in half.

That's probably a ridiculus idea. I'm sure ther'es something easier that I could use. Some kind of tupperware.

How many times can you use this bath? 
How do you rinse the car?


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Passengers cars are very long and I have not had to work on any of them. Normally I use aluminum disposalble baking pans from Dollar Tree stores. In some cases, I stretch them a bit to fit the locomotive shells I clean. Not sure if they would stretch to fit a passenger car. But! Look at the same type of pan, but go one size bigger. A bread pan. It is about 4 inches wide, 10 inches long and has 2 inch sides. Play with it to make it work. I also buy the Dot 3 brake fluid by the quart at Napa using their brand. Its around $5.00 a quart, get two. As a precautionary measure, since all plastic is not created the same, don't dunk it and walk away. Dunk it and then check it every little bit for the first hour. I've yet to mess one up with it, but it pays to be safe. Also, when done, strain the fluid through a old cloth or pair of women's hoses, to get paint out, then put back in bottles for use later.


----------

